
OK Google, How’s YouTube Doing? - megacorp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ok-google-hows-youtube-doing-11556896078
======
bill_mcgonigle
Interesting - WSJ did the hit piece on PewdiePie a while back too. The story
then was that YT was getting too big a piece of the online ad buy from WSJ's
former accounts.

